# Pumpkin Vine Creeper



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

All finished with this guy.
I'm not 100% happy with the photos.
They don't really show off all the details.
I'll post some video too. I think that will capture
more detail.
























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/Fireworks3007.jpg[/IMG
]
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/Fireworks3001.jpg


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Bob, that is just plain surreal! A brand new take on the pumpkinhead. Love the colors and the way the lights work with them. And the vine-work is just wild. Cannot say enough about this guy...he turned out just right. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Psychedelic, man!

I'm looking at this beautifully detailed creature and waiting for him to start walking off the set and into someone's nightmare:jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow - that is a lot of work and attention to detail! fabulous job! How big is he it hard to get a scale for just how large he is?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh Cool! IT's like a creepier version of the "My Singing Monsters" app.
"Punkleton" monster
LOVE IT!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Super cool, I love the bitty pumpkins on his vine!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! 

Just ... WOW!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome bob!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is one amazing prop! So many details everywhere on him. It is absolutely incredible and beautifully done!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy cow is that awesome! Very original.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Love it! Beautiful design. I will have to make one now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice feedback :jol:
hpropman, the creature stands about 5 feet tall on his own.
He's perched on a hay bale, so he's over 6 feet tall when all set up.



hpropman said:


> Wow - that is a lot of work and attention to detail! fabulous job! How big is he it hard to get a scale for just how large he is?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh.My.Goodness! That is spectacular!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spectacular, awesome, beautiful! I'm repeating what everyone else has said. I love how he came out. The colors look so rich and blended so well and the detailing is superb. Excellent work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Bob ... always a pleasure seeing a project of yours completed!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is excellent sculpting. May I ask what his jack-o-skull is made of?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone :jol:
Mattimus, The head along with the vines is mostly latex and cotton.


Mattimus said:


> That is excellent sculpting. May I ask what his jack-o-skull is made of?


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That is so detailed and plainly creepy in every sense! Wicked job!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

That really is nothing short of amazing!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for the nice feedback!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a short video I took. (apologizes for the sideways video)
I think the video shows more detail than the photos I took.
Thanks again for all the nice feedback! 
122.mp4 Video by Yelsir | Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's so pretty in a scary way


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Whoa Bob! Crazy cool colors and detailing!
I could stare at that piece for hours.
Beautiful job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's freaking awesome Bob......Great work....!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

ditto what they all said- vinework looks like strips of fabric close-up but never got that impression from the original pics- looks fantastic from viewing distance. museum quality really.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OK...how much?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Bob, I hadn't seen him finished. He turned out beautiful! I am so glad to see you sculpting again!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

FAB-U-LOUS!!! One of the best pumpkin creeps posted on the forum!! Great detail, groovy colors....great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Missed this somehow. Cannot see this and not post a congrats on the awesome concept and top notch work. What a beautiful piece. may have to make me one for 2014.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Wow, Robert I'm not sure how I missed this! He turned out wonderfully, wonderful! Your talent just slays me..... I absolutely love this guy! Wow...again!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Totally floored by how awesome this turned out! What an incredible looking prop!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! What an incredible work of art! The level of details astounding!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Scary Good


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you very much.....greatly appreciated 
I forgot all about this thread :googly:
This guy was definitely a labor of love.
I think I'm ready to do another "organic" type creature soon. :jol:


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

I love the skull head in the pumpkin


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey.....thank you! 



divinedragon7 said:


> I love the skull head in the pumpkin


----------

